# 67 Chevelle with a Nitrous Breathing 283 - VIDEO



## kadriver (Oct 9, 2015)

I bought this car back in 1990.

I built the motor in my garage.

https://youtu.be/muSjs3yRwio

edited once to update video link

kadriver


----------



## butcher (Oct 9, 2015)

A work of art.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice, but you have to add some gold plated parts to all that chrome! :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 10, 2015)

I'd love to live in the USA just to own a car like that, great work kadriver I'm loving it! Great feeling when the Chevy was finally finished, uh!?

Marco


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 10, 2015)

That is one fine lookin' ride! Gotta love the old muscle cars. 8) 8)


----------



## Smack (Oct 10, 2015)

That thing would launch hard with 11 inch slicks.


----------



## markmopar (Jan 3, 2016)

That is one shiny engine! Sweet ride there.


----------

